# Ansible semaphore



## einsibjani (Dec 15, 2021)

I wanted to try out net-mgmt/semaphore from ports, so I spun up a VM and installed from binary pkg. After running semaphore -setup I can start the service, but if I open the URL I just get a 404 Not found. I get the feeling that something is missing from the installation, but I haven't found it yet.

Is anyone using semaphore?


----------



## fiftin (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi, what version of Semaphore did you install?


----------



## einsibjani (Dec 16, 2021)

The latest from ports, 2.6.8.


----------



## fiftin (Dec 17, 2021)

What mean "from ports"?

Latest version is 2.8.21.

Semaphore CLI changed a lot in v 2.7.XX.

In 2.8.XX you should use following command to setup:

`semaphore setup`


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2021)

fiftin said:


> What mean "from ports"?


net-mgmt/semaphore


----------



## einsibjani (Dec 17, 2021)

You're on a FreeBSD forum, in a category called "Ports and Packages" so I assumed you knew what "from ports" meant.


----------



## einsibjani (Dec 17, 2021)

I already pinged the port maintainer, but haven't heard back. Since the port hasn't been keeping up with upstream I wanted to know if someone was using it. I get the feeling it's unmaintained and unusable in it's current state


----------



## fiftin (Dec 17, 2021)

Sorry, I Ansible Semaphore maintainer, I'm not familiar with FreeBSD, I just googled this topic. Is it possible to change port maintainer?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2021)

fiftin said:


> Is it possible to change port maintainer?


If the current maintainer agrees, yes, not a problem. But then the question becomes, who's going to take over maintainership?

But regardless if there's a maintainer or not, anyone can submit patches to update a port. Most maintainers will appreciate that. If the port does have a maintainer then the maintainer has to approve the patch. There is typically a two week maintainer time-out, if it's a relatively minor change then ports management can apply the patch without maintainer approval. 









						Policies of the Ports Management Team: Maintainers and Committers
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




I would start by submitting a PR (https://bugs.freebsd.org) asking the maintainer to update the port to the latest version.


----------



## fiftin (Dec 17, 2021)

Thank you very much for detailed answer.

I can become maintainer, I already maintain Ansible Semaphore on GitHub, Docker and Snapcraft. But I will try to create patch firstly.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2021)

fiftin said:


> But I will try to create patch firstly.


You're going to need this: FreeBSD Porter's Handbook Specifically chapter 11. But the rest of the Porter's handbook is useful too, so you know how FreeBSD ports work.


----------

